# Whats the best website for impartial gaming reviews?



## Grandma Death (Jan 8, 2010)

....anyone??


----------



## kabbes (Jan 8, 2010)

www.metacritic.com

Read some of the high scoring reviews, some of the low scoring reviews and some of those in the middle.  Gives you a more rounded opinion than any one site alone.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 8, 2010)

kabbes said:


> www.metacritic.com
> 
> Read some of the high scoring reviews, some of the low scoring reviews and some of those in the middle.  Gives you a more rounded opinion than any one site alone.



Seconded.


----------



## tendo (Jan 8, 2010)

Eurogamer


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation



was waiting for that

 well he is impartial  as he has equal bile for all


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd go with Eurogamer and meta critic too...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 8, 2010)

www.penny-arcade.com


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 8, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> was waiting for that
> 
> well he is impartial  as he has equal bile for all



Tbh I think the review style works really, sometimes you want to know exactly what is bad about a game, even a good one


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2010)

it's a great counterpoint     most reviews  tend  to looking for the good points    

also it means  when he praises an element  it means  it really is good


----------



## Silva (Jan 8, 2010)

I use metacritic, although it is somewhat narrow with the variety of games. Unless it's a major console title, there's a chance the game never makes it.



jannerboyuk said:


> www.penny-arcade.com


Heavens no. Remove the ornate wording, and they're every bit as empty as Gamespot.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2010)

Urban75

Start a thread that says "is this game any good?" and just sit back and wait for the unbiased reviews.


----------

